# c2bc



## c2bc (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Out there, I am starting a T-shirt company in Massachusetts in the next few months. I am interested in finding a company that puts the rhinestones on my shirts. Anyone know of a company in my region? Could be Rhode Island or Conn. Thanks for your help


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello cb2c,

Bob McCormack here in Northern New Jersey.

I can help you with Many things, embroidery, DTG printing and rhinestones. I cannot promote my business here so please give me a call and we can talk. I will say that we use a robotic rhinestone machine to put the designs on the transfer paper all you have to do is press them on.

Bob McCormack 973-764-3840


----------

